# Fw: "plants smell mildew while growing."



## Medical MJ Cures Cancer (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello RIU,
I found this question on another site and its been unanswered i've never heard of this i would think it would be bud rot but he says he cant see an even when examined closely. Well here it is im interested to see what this might be if anyone could help.

"The last time i pulled my plants out to water them i was smelling the buds and the colas seem to smell like mildew im not sure what it is i have cut up some of the cola to get a better look and it looks perfect. No powdery mildew signs or bud rot, I've never had this problem before the flowering room has great ventilation and it only seems to be on the cola buds. anyway if any one could help im debaiting whether or not to harvest, i was hopeing to wait until about 50% or more there about 100% cloudy with a few amber here and there. Anyway if anyone could help it would be much apperciated!!"


----------



## Ursus (Jan 5, 2010)

THE MILDEW SMELL IS THE BUD!!! trust me :]


----------



## Medical MJ Cures Cancer (Jan 5, 2010)

Ursus said:


> THE MILDEW SMELL IS THE BUD!!! trust me :]


really? thanks yea i never heard of that like with skunk/cheese it smells real bad but its kind of a good bad hahahhaah ya know it stanks hahahah well ill pass that along


----------



## whitefrost (Jan 6, 2010)

mildewy or musty ive found that some of the low odor strains have a musty smell like northernlights first time i grew it thought the same thing just throwing it out there


----------



## thevileye (Apr 28, 2012)

HELL YEA im doin a Northern Light Blue and it hasn't been strong an doesn't smell it unclose but i came home to day to find a old rotten mildew smell like when he fans and pumps all had been turned off but thanks for clarification.. thought i was getting bud rot from not enough circulation so put another fan in their during lights off was scared


----------



## ddimebag (May 1, 2012)

i had that with KC Brains' Mango...though, at the time, I described the smell as sock-like. It seems to diminish towards the end of flowering, and is almost gone after a long cure...


----------



## kaikushkid (Feb 6, 2020)

I was wondering the same thing... I had to google why does my cannabis plant smell like mildew? the longer i put my nose to a cola and inhale for like 10 seconds.... you can smell its just the bud maturing. Pretty trippy, im on my first grow with some disneyland og... i was expecting my room to smell like skunk by now but i know that will be coming in a few weeks!


----------



## Jhighlife (Nov 7, 2021)

Having same issues but I’m assuming it’s the runtz or the sunset cookies both in same room week 4 just smells like mold and gym socks


----------

